# Do what your wife asks before going hunting



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Sweetheart,

I am sorry about getting into an argument about putting up the Christmas lights.

I guess that sometimes I feel like you are pushing me too hard when you want something.

I realize that I was wrong and I am apologizing for being such a hard-headed guy.

All I want is for you to be happy and be able to enjoy the holiday season.

Nothing brightens the Christmas spirit like Christmas lights!

I took the time to hang the lights for you today and now I will be off to go hunting.

Again, I am very sorry for the way I acted yesterday.

I'll be home later.

Love you..

[attachment=0:2rz2q0fe]christmas lights.jpg[/attachment:2rz2q0fe]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

uh oh


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Well at least he was able to go hunting haha


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

With the lights being wadded up in a ball like that, it will be harder for the wife to hang the husband with them...but easier for her to stuff them up his backside. Either way, he just better enjoy this last hunting trip.


----------

